# Found snake making a squeaky noise



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

Gday, 

Was out the back today cleaning up and came across a very small snake no bigger than 10cm. I picked it up with a pair of tongues and it started making a squeakey noise. Which shocked me. I at first thought it was a whip snake due to size i am guessing it was to small for brown snake so i have no idea what the hell it was. I am pretty sure it was not a brown so Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jase75 (Feb 22, 2009)

If its making a squeaking noise id say its a small legless lizard. Have u got any pics? I hope u didnt hurt it with the tongs !!


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

Nah never hurt it i let it go back under the rocks it was near. It never had ears so it had to be a snake.


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

It has simmilar markings to a whip or juvenile brown but i never found either of these 2 breeds squeek before.


----------



## jase75 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not to many snakes make a Squeaking noise, but Legless lizards do. Did u get any pics? Did u see its tongue ? Was it flat or forked?


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

I never took pics i probably should have it did have a foked tongue thats why i got no idea what the hell it was. Maybe i found a new species?


----------



## Khagan (Feb 22, 2009)

Judging that you don't even know how to spell tongs i'm guessing you don't know the damage they can do either.. Don't pick up anything with tongs, if you aren't confident it is harmless then you shouldn't be touching it at all.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 22, 2009)

I cant understand how many ppl pick up reptiles,especially snakes and they havent a glue what it is.Even if you do reconise what species it is,you shouldnt go around picking everything that moves up.Unless its on your property,endangering you or someones life.Thats how alot of bites occur,inexperience ppl trying to capture a snake..


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

if your going to provide tosser responses then dont bother


----------



## coz666 (Feb 22, 2009)

DENNYCRANE;1387803
I picked it up with a pair of tongues and it started making a squeakey noise. [/quote said:


> you are crazy , were the tongues still atatched to heads or do you keep em in a jar.
> 
> 
> hahahaha , sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 22, 2009)

this is an example of why snakes end up with a bad name through the media. they get people that have no idea what they are that have to pick them up, then the snake bites them and is made out to of attacked the person. please dont pick up snakes that are wild. even a tiny hatchie could make you very sick or even kill you if your bitten by it. not to say the harm you may do to it picking it up with or without a pair of tongues (tongs)


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

If i want to pick up a snake in my own backyard i will, if none of you want to give me a guess as to what it was fine.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2009)

DENNYCRANE said:


> If i want to pick up a snake in my own backyard i will.



Thats illegal, Mum said criminals are bad.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

It is amazing that it squeaked. My Bredli decided to climb a tree in the Garden today & when I tried to remove it it was huffing like my BHP. Maybe it is a new species... If you do find it again PLEASE get pics!!! 

After talking to my EPA neighbour- don't worry about handling snakes in your garden, because that is what she does too!!! And you can't tell me just because she works for the EPA that makes it ok. When I asked her where she went for her handling course, she told me she has never been to one.


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Thats illegal, Mum said criminals are bad.


 doesnt matter. he cant get in trouble or get a fine. he'll get off. he's denny crane duh:lol: sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## mark83 (Feb 22, 2009)

leave wild snakes alone imo


----------



## shlanger (Feb 22, 2009)

The hatchling/ juveniles of both _Delma inornata_ and _D. impar_ have black heads. Where in Melbourne did you find the animal and how big/small was it?


----------



## textilis (Feb 22, 2009)

Denny Crane,

I know that you have said that you could not see any ear openings and thought the tounge was forked, these two characteristics could easily be overlooked or mistaken without getting a real close look.
Im guessing that judged on where you roughly are that is Delma inornata (olive legless lizard, think that common name is correct?), to the untrained eye the ear openings can seem well hidden or absent and Delmas do flick their tougue similar to snakes, but the squeaking sound is the dead give away for being a Delma as this a common action for them.
Don't feel ashamed for the mistake, it is common because superficially they do look similar to a young eastern brown or whip snake except for the lack of dark head markings.


----------



## textilis (Feb 22, 2009)

Shlanger, beat me to it and sorry your right I forgot to mention that hatchling D.inornata can have dark facials.
Good one shlanger!!


----------



## pythons_dragons (Feb 22, 2009)

what is wrong with you. is your head not working. you dont pick up an unknown snake poisonous or not. if it was a brown snake it could have killed you. how about you stop crying and whining and get your head together


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

whyme said:


> doesnt matter. he cant get in trouble or get a fine. he'll get off. he's denny crane duh:lol: sorry, couldnt resist.


 

LMHO.... Sorry, I know it's off topic, but BAAAHAAAHAAAAA!!! That is SO funny!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Danni (Feb 22, 2009)

can someone post a pic of a legless lizard so the poster can compare?
also, even tho the poster shouldnt have picked the animal up, surely it could be said without the nastiness?
If one can make a point without the nastiness behind it this forum would be a better place to share and ask questions.
Textilis showed he/she can do it.. 
JMO


----------



## Mr-Kaii (Feb 22, 2009)

I walked past my swimming pool today (which I hadn’t cleaned in months) and noticed a leathery tail hanging out the side so I grabbed the tongs and picked it up to my surprise it was I 20 ft saltwater croc!

Moreover, to my amazement it turned around, looked at me, and meowed! Then it started purr-ing!! so I rang Australia zoo to check what it was, mate they told me to hold it there while they come and get it apparently it was a new species crocodylus porosus catomopulosuarus 

Id show you photos but it ate the camera


----------



## Mr-Kaii (Feb 22, 2009)

forgot to mention the croc was legless


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr-Kaii said:


> I walked past my swimming pool today (which I hadn’t cleaned in months) and noticed a leathery tail hanging out the side so I grabbed the tongs and picked it up to my surprise it was I 20 ft saltwater croc!
> 
> Moreover, to my amazement it turned around, looked at me, and meowed! Then it started purr-ing!! so I rang Australia zoo to check what it was, mate they told me to hold it there while they come and get it apparently it was a new species crocodylus porosus catomopulosuarus
> 
> Id show you photos but it ate the camera


 now thats funny. but seriously, DC if i pushed ya buttons i'm sorry. go to aust legless lizards and compare the photos as has been said. you'll probably find it was a legless lizard as i think its impossible for snakes to squeek. in the future just be careful what u pick up, because like its been said, it could be bad for you............... and the reptile


----------



## DonnB (Feb 22, 2009)

And if you need tongs to pick it up...leave it!!!


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> And if you need tongs to pick it up...leave it!!!


 good advice


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm U really shouldnt touch things if u dont know what they are.


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 22, 2009)

No one is haveing a go there are some strong comments from everyone,and we are all right, if you have to pick up snakes there are courses you have to do maybe read A book or 5 on deadly snakes,we have extensive training and still things go wrong!! for your safety and the animals don't pick them up.

I guess you need to ask yourself how valuble is your life to you?


----------



## Khagan (Feb 22, 2009)

DENNYCRANE said:


> If i want to pick up a snake in my own backyard i will



We'll see if you still have that same attitude when you're being rushed to hospital after being tagged by something, maybe it will sink in then what people are trying to get across.


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

whyme said:


> doesnt matter. he cant get in trouble or get a fine. he'll get off. he's denny crane duh:lol: sorry, couldnt resist.


 

Thats right Alan Shore will get me of like he always does


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

shlanger said:


> The hatchling/ juveniles of both _Delma inornata_ and _D. impar_ have black heads. Where in Melbourne did you find the animal and how big/small was it?


 

Just west of Melbourne. It was quite small under 10 cm


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh and i should say i have handles venemous snakes numerous times before, so i was not concerned being bitten. The tongs were in the garden near the bbq thats why i grabbed them. It was to small for a brown hatchling so i am guessing you are right it may well have been a member of delma species. I aint never seen these where i live before. Just did a google and turns out it was most likely a juvenile / baby endagered striped legless lizard. I was not aware the babys has black heads i have only ever seen adults before but i should say never in my garden only in the bush.


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

I might catch it again if i can and ring dse and then get them to collect it and release it into an area where there is a population of them considering they are endangered. What do you think fellow forum members?


----------



## shlanger (Feb 22, 2009)

All things considered, it sounds like a juvenile Delma sp. squeaks and all!


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 22, 2009)

You dont think delma impar? there is a protected reserve with them in now far from me.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 22, 2009)

Could be?????


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2009)

DENNYCRANE said:


> I might catch it again if i can and ring dse and then get them to collect it and release it into an area where there is a population of them considering they are endangered. What do you think fellow forum members?


 just leave it alone. if it was hatched there, there must be more of em, and if they're havin bubs then they're doin alright. just enjoy seeing it. sometimes people taking things to " other populated areas" destroys the population that could thrive where you are. feel lucky you saw one. i'm in melb too and i've never seen a wild legless lizard. lucky you.


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah they are not common in Melbourne, i think thats cause they are endangered. Went out the back today and had a look around and found a couple more today. I guess as no one in Australia keeps these in there collection very few of us would have any idea the young have black heads. Research on them is limited to on this breed. I have only ever seen adults which are striped like in this photo i googled vhttp://www.wyndham.vic.gov.au/freestyler/gui/files/leglesslizard_43d42f41597d7.jpg
Should report it to dse as they want to develop land near me so this might put a stop to this due to there status as endangered.


----------



## whyme (Feb 23, 2009)

DENNYCRANE said:


> Yeah they are not common in Melbourne, i think thats cause they are endangered. Went out the back today and had a look around and found a couple more today. I guess as no one in Australia keeps these in there collection very few of us would have any idea the young have black heads. Research on them is limited to on this breed. I have only ever seen adults which are striped like in this photo i googled vhttp://www.wyndham.vic.gov.au/freestyler/gui/files/leglesslizard_43d42f41597d7.jpg
> Should report it to dse as they want to develop land near me so this might put a stop to this due to there status as endangered.


 probably not a bad idea to tell them. but knowing the money in big development a couple of " SKINKS" wont matter to those companies too much. unfortunate really as one day i'd like to see one in its natural habitat


----------

